# Membership pack



## deets (Sep 16, 2006)

Just to let you guys know, received my menbership pack through the post yesterday.

Worth the wait! Thanks for the stacks of effort all the volunteers put in.

Cheers


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Good and welcome to the gang [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] , BTW what's a quit cover :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome 8)



mac's TT said:


> BTW what's a quit cover :wink:


Quit picking on the Newbee's ya bully!!! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

You're one to talk. Miss whiplash [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> You're one to talk. Miss whiplash [smiley=whip.gif]


you're not a newbee now tho ...................... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :-*

Hev x


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I got mine as well, just for the record. I keep flashing the TT Owners Club card like an American Express :lol: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

That'll do nicely


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> I got mine as well, just for the record. I keep flashing the TT Owners Club card like an American Express :lol: :lol:


Dont we all.... :arrow: :arrow: :wink:


----------

